# Wissensdatenbank Update



## Melise (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Erst mal gratz zu der tollen Wissensdatenbank die ihr da aufgebaut habt, weiter so.

Ich hab allerdings eine kleine Frage wegen des Updates der Datenbank. In meinem BLASC Einstellungen habe ich den Hacken bei Wissensdatenbank abgleichen gesetzt. Leider hatte ich schon länger das Gefühl das bei mir kein Update gemacht wird es kommt immer nur die Meldung 'Es werden 500 neue Datensätze hinzugefügt'.

Ich hab das mal getestet und mir einen »Mob«  gesucht denn bei euch kaum einer gehauen hat, den 5 mal gehauen und es gab kein Update (Die 5 Kills die da stehn sind nicht von mir).

Nun meine Frage was mache ich falsch, bzw was muss ich einstellen damit das Update funktioniert?


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (25. Mai 2005)

Würde ich auch gerne wissen. Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal bei "General Drakkisath" geschaut, der bislang 52 Mal getötet wurde. Heute schaue ich wieder - immer noch 52 Kills. Kann nicht sein, alleine als ich dabei war, wurde dem Drachen schon dreimal der Po versohlt...


----------



## Glurak (29. Mai 2005)

Würd ich auch gern mal wissen Hab stahlkiefer schnapper in tanaris gekillt so einige ^^

die lasse 

Großmaulmuschel fallen aber bei euch steht davon nix und upgedated habe ich das.


----------



## Glurak (31. Mai 2005)

Kein statment von den entwicklern dazu ???


----------



## Gendo83 (1. Juni 2005)

Würde mich auchmal intressieren, da ich vorhin ein Item aus nem Gegner gezogen haben das in der Datenbank nochnicht als dessen Drop verzeichnet ist.

?: Gerade wurds wohl auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht.
Aber das Item ist da irgendwie nicht gewertet worden.
Und mich wunderts irgendwie, das bei mir angeblich immer 500 neue Items gesendet werden, aber irgendwie nicht wirklich viel passiert.


----------

